# I file tomorrow .



## mmcmdl (Thursday at 8:08 PM)

Without doubt , never seen a major company that can't get their **** straight . I love what I do , and could do it in 1/5th of the time if we were organized . Not going to happen .  They don't want it to happen . Production managers hired in at 92 K with no experience ?


----------



## jbobb1 (Thursday at 8:10 PM)

I filed this past November. Start this month. Feels really odd!


----------



## Charles scozzari (Thursday at 8:14 PM)

mmcmdl said:


> Without doubt , never seen a major company that can't get their **** straight . I love what I do , and could do it in 1/5th of the time if we were organized . Not going to happen .  They don't want it to happen . Production managers hired in at 92 K with no experience ?


And they get the big money and have no idea, and never will. But tell you what to do.


----------



## pdentrem (Thursday at 8:20 PM)

Your mental and physical health is more important than covering for the people I call FK. Failed Kindergarten. I have this Dilbert strip on my office wall for all to see.
Pierre


----------



## maspann (Thursday at 8:27 PM)

Good luck in your retirement, I'm loving mine!


----------



## Aukai (Thursday at 9:46 PM)

Sad/glad for you


----------



## ChazzC (Thursday at 9:51 PM)

I’ll share my tale when we meet: mediocrity and incompetence go hand in hand.


----------



## matthewsx (Thursday at 10:28 PM)

Sounds like you're ready....

I work in a place with a bunch of young folks who could use better leadership (different department but I have to depend on them). 

The reason they get paid so much right out of school has multiple causes. First, there aren't that many of them so anyone who's even marginally qualified is gonna get hired. Second, it costs so much more to get by these days. Think about it, those of us who already bought our homes 5, 10, 30 years ago paid much less and the values have shot through the roof. Imagine if you were just starting out (maybe with some student loan debt) and the house you wanted to buy cost $500k, vs $200k just 10 years ago. How much would you need to even have a chance?

I hope you've spent even a small part of your work life mentoring young people, it's one of the most rewarding things IMHO. For you, the company, and our world as a whole. With our hobby (your profession) you can keep doing it for years to come and have an ongoing impact. The right ones will find you and I know you'll be ready and willing to help 

Enjoy your retirement, I'm definitely looking forward to mine in 8 more years.

John


----------



## Just for fun (Thursday at 11:01 PM)

Enjoy it, it has been great for myself!


----------



## OTmachine (Thursday at 11:01 PM)

Started mine this month.  As my cup, that my son gave me, and my gifted company logo shirt, that my wife embroidered on, say, “Not my problem anymore”.  Lovin‘ it!  Great working with the Grandkids!
And CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Provincial (Friday at 1:47 AM)

I'm officially retired.  I've built about two miles of logging roads on our property in the last four years, mostly working with another "retiree" who was in my class in High School.  We don't work fast, but get the job done.  I have accumulated the equipment over a lifetime, so mostly it is fuel and oil for expenses.  I hate to think what this would cost if I had to hire it out!

It cuts into my "play time", but I have made some progress on upgrading/repairing my machine tools.  I hope to finish building roads by next fall, and from then on it will just be grading them.  Then I can focus on getting my airplane back in the air (it has been sitting for over 20 years in a hangar) and spending the rainy season working in the shop.

P.S.  I never expected much from Social Security, and that focused me on investments that generate income.  That has been the better option, by a long shot.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Friday at 3:15 AM)

Welcome  to

"The best is yet to be...The last of life, for which the first was made, "

With apologies to Robert Browning


----------



## Bone Head (Friday at 8:49 AM)

Retirement is great.  By the way, after you've been M.I.A. for a month or two they'll find out what you really did there.  This could possibly lead to a side gig; can you say "Consultant"?  And at more than you were making on the hour too!

Just make sure you have a signed purchase order to bill against.


----------



## Janderso (Friday at 8:49 AM)

mmcmdl said:


> Without doubt , never seen a major company that can't get their **** straight . I love what I do , and could do it in 1/5th of the time if we were organized . Not going to happen .  They don't want it to happen . Production managers hired in at 92 K with no experience ?


I file tomorrow? It’s about time.

Divorce?
Social Security?
The draft?
Taxes?
Unemployment?

Happy Friday!


----------



## Janderso (Friday at 8:53 AM)

Bone Head said:


> Retirement is great.  By the way, after you've been M.I.A. for a month or two they'll find out what you really did there.  This could possibly lead to a side gig; can you say "Consultant"?  And at more than you were making on the hour too!
> 
> Just make sure you have a signed purchase order to bill against.


I bet you nailed it.


----------



## Bone Head (Friday at 9:02 AM)

Janderso said:


> I bet you nailed it.


I did.  After "management" flunked a FAA audit I got a call.  Seems the bright young fresh out of school engineer they hired to take my place didn't know squat about anything in Quality Assurance.  Or metrology.  I quoted them a ridiculous rate and terms.  They laughed at me.

They flunked a customer audit.  G.E. Aircraft Engines, who their regular auditor asked why I wasn't there?

They called me back; accepting my terms and rate.  Signed P.O. was hand delivered the next day.


----------



## finsruskw (Friday at 9:04 AM)

Conhrats!!!
Will be starting my 12th year off the road in March.
Don't know how the hell I had time for a job!!
Time just seems to fly, especially when I'm in the shop.


----------



## Winegrower (Friday at 9:20 AM)

You are going to wish you did this sooner.   I more or less retired about 15 years ago, did some consulting and took a board seat to slowly transition down, now we’re spending a terrific month in an Airbnb in Oaxaca.  The only problem is I miss all the shop toys…but they’ll be there when we get back.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Friday at 9:47 AM)

finsruskw said:


> Conhrats!!!
> Will be starting my 12th year off the road in March.
> Don't know how the hell I had time for a job!!
> Time just seems to fly, especially when I'm in the shop.


I feel the same. Time in my home shop is priceless. I retired 18 years ago and never looked back. Jobs as we knew them then were changing rapidly, and not for the better. Consulting jobs are great and many of my friends are doing well because of them. But then there is the other group of consultants ( head hunters ) hired by the big companies to streamline the operation and the way you do your job in the name of progress. This is a very touchy subject. Whatever the case enjoy your retirement, you worked for it and in some cases paid for dearly for it. Sorry if I have offended anyone but I have a problem with someone walking in and getting 97G without lifting a tool when most of us worked our lives for 50-60-70G.


----------



## Janderso (Friday at 1:14 PM)

Bone Head said:


> I did.  After "management" flunked a FAA audit I got a call.  Seems the bright young fresh out of school engineer they hired to take my place didn't know squat about anything in Quality Assurance.  Or metrology.  I quoted them a ridiculous rate and terms.  They laughed at me.
> 
> They flunked a customer audit.  G.E. Aircraft Engines, who their regular auditor asked why I wasn't there?
> 
> They called me back; accepting my terms and rate.  Signed P.O. was hand delivered the next day.


I love that reality.
The bean counters don't understand the concept of experienced professionals who are basically invaluable when it comes to the technical side of the business.


----------



## Janderso (Friday at 2:33 PM)

Just completed my first year of retirement.
It's really hard to believe it's been a year.
Glenda and I are enjoying retirement very much.


----------



## Harry Knutz (Friday at 2:56 PM)

matthewsx said:


> Sounds like you're ready....
> 
> I work in a place with a bunch of young folks who could use better leadership (different department but I have to depend on them).
> 
> ...


That should make the guys that have been there 30 years worth twice as much as the guy fresh out of school, Most of these younger folks have no work ethic at all, Always on their phones, Always calling off or just not showing up. I used to work circles around them without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Provincial (Friday at 3:29 PM)

I always told my kids (who are finishing college now) that they need to be on time, reliable, and always do their best.  So far, that has worked well for them.  My daughter, who is finishing her Masters Degree in June, and has a PhD program all planned out, has avoided debt mostly by getting grants and working jobs at the University.  My son, who is not as motivated, has done quite well by limiting his commitments, but religiously fulfills those commitments.  My focus on their education was early on to teach them how to learn.  If you master the skill of learning, you have unlimited opportunity.

I expect both of them to succeed in life simply from their work ethic, but they are both smart and organized, which gives them further advantages.  The extended family is filled with people with strong work ethic, so that was the environment that they grew up in.


----------



## Harry Knutz (Friday at 3:34 PM)

Provincial said:


> I always told my kids (who are finishing college now) that they need to be on time, reliable, and always do their best.  So far, that has worked well for them.  My daughter, who is finishing her Masters Degree in June, and has a PhD program all planned out, has avoided debt mostly by getting grants and working jobs at the University.  My son, who is not as motivated, has done quite well by limiting his commitments, but religiously fulfills those commitments.  My focus on their education was early on to teach them how to learn.  If you master the skill of learning, you have unlimited opportunity.
> 
> I expect both of them to succeed in life simply from their work ethic, but they are both smart and organized, which gives them further advantages.  The extended family is filled with people with strong work ethic, so that was the environment that they grew up in.


Yes the parents and the way they raised them up make all the difference in the world! Good job on you!


----------



## Provincial (Friday at 3:34 PM)

Harry Knutz said:


> That should make the guys that have been there 30 years worth twice as much as the guy fresh out of school, Most of these younger folks have no work ethic at all, Always on their phones, Always calling off or just not showing up. I used to work circles around them without breaking a sweat.


All the 30-year veterans were once rookies.  The veterans were their mentors, and they respected their mentors.  One can hope that the generation in question will learn something before they are the ones that have to pass the torch.  The education system has not been much help for this.


----------



## Harry Knutz (Friday at 3:36 PM)

Provincial said:


> All the 30-year veterans were once rookies.  The veterans were their mentors, and they respected their mentors.  One can hope that the generation in question will learn something before they are the ones that have to pass the torch.  The education system has not been much help for this.


Yes, But 30 or 40 years ago the younger gen had a work ethic, But hey, no one WOKE them up!


----------



## Winegrower (Friday at 4:07 PM)

This complaining about the upcoming generation has been going on and documented for a couple thousand years at least.  Continuing to do so risks identifying oneself as an old fogey past his/her/their prime.


----------



## Asm109 (Friday at 4:15 PM)

Just waiting for someone to say "Get off my lawn!!"

I am 6 months into retirement and loving it.


----------



## Harry Knutz (Friday at 4:28 PM)

Winegrower said:


> This complaining about the upcoming generation has been going on and documented for a couple thousand years at least.  Continuing to do so risks identifying oneself as an old fogey past his/her/their prime.


This may be, But I am getting tired of asking them a question and their answer is "What Happened" Uh, nothing happened except I asked you a question and it got answered with a question.


----------



## pdentrem (Friday at 5:48 PM)

I am slowly moving out. I am only working 4 days, 36 hours going forward. Boss has to start looking for the new guy!
Pierre


----------



## Boswell (Friday at 8:40 PM)

pdentrem said:


> I am only working 4 days, 36 hours going forward.


If I could have worked out a reduced hours deal, I might still be working.  What a great way to transition.


----------



## Chip Hacket (Friday at 8:53 PM)

Winegrower said:


> This complaining about the upcoming generation has been going on and documented for a couple thousand years at least.  Continuing to do so risks identifying oneself as an old fogey past his/her/their prime.


----------



## Bone Head (Friday at 9:00 PM)

pdentrem said:


> I am slowly moving out. I am only working 4 days, 36 hours going forward. Boss has to start looking for the new guy!
> Pierre





Boswell said:


> If I could have worked out a reduced hours deal, I might still be working.  What a great way to transition.


Working 50-60 hours a week right  up to their last gasp, I will highly recommend the shock (?) of instant retirement.  No more tension, no more wondering if we got that big contract, and so on.  Walked out, got on my motorcycle and rode 120 miles..  Rode even further to get home the next day.

Get out as soon as you can.  There's no guarantees about tomorrow.


----------



## matthewsx (Friday at 9:01 PM)

Harry Knutz said:


> That should make the guys that have been there 30 years worth twice as much as the guy fresh out of school, Most of these younger folks have no work ethic at all, Always on their phones, Always calling off or just not showing up. I used to work circles around them without breaking a sweat.


Get off my lawn


----------



## matthewsx (Friday at 9:05 PM)

So, one thing I learned watching executives come and go from the places I’ve worked. 

Nobody gets paid what they deserve, earn, work for, etc. You get paid what you negotiate for. 

John


----------



## graham-xrf (Friday at 10:04 PM)

I delayed retirement for way too long. Self-employed, I was afraid of what would happen if the income stopped, so I kept piling savings into the separate second private pension. The COVID thing in 2020 bounced me out. Given that my retirement was delayed, I do get the benefit of the larger payout from the state pension.
BUT..
I forget who first said it to me. "_However little you think you may have, you can end up with more money than time_"!
I regret hanging in there for so long. I should have retired somewhat earlier.

Congrats! Enjoy it. Do stuff for yourself that you have been putting off for years.


----------



## Aaron David (Friday at 10:35 PM)

I found myself medically retired at 50, two years ago. 

Not the best way, but so it goes.


----------



## 7milesup (Friday at 11:17 PM)

Yeah, these stupid and disrespectful kids...

_"I see no hope for the future of our people if they are dependent on frivolous youth of today, for certainly, all youth are reckless beyond words... When I was young, we were taught to be discreet and respectful of elders, but the present youth are exceedingly wise [disrespectful] and impatient of restraint".  
Hesiod.  8th Century BC_


----------



## aliva (Yesterday at 3:54 PM)

Keep one thing in mind " Everyday is a Saturday"


----------



## Janderso (Yesterday at 10:13 PM)

aliva said:


> Keep one thing in mind " Everyday is a Saturday"


Exactly, we never get a day off


----------



## Asm109 (Today at 12:36 AM)

Hardest thing for me is to plan activities on weekdays.  Weekends are crowded and I don't have to deal with that anymore.  Campgrounds are EMPTY on Sunday night. woohooo!


----------

